# Gaggia Classic steam problem



## dorneyed (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi,

i have a Gaggia Classic and have recently been experiencing a lack of steam!! I have backflushed and cleaned etc. but this doesn't seem to make much difference to the steam output.

Any ideas would be much appreciated,

thanks


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Do you still have the original steam arm or an aftermarket steam wand (like the popular Rancilia Silvia steam wand upgrade) ?

Have you probed the steam holes with a toothpick or a needle to ensure there is no blockage?

What is the overall pressure like from the grouphead?


----------



## dorneyed (Apr 16, 2009)

Glenn - thanks for getting back to me.

I have the original 'wand', and I regularly clean the black attachment, and there doesn't appear to be a build up of anything there. Is there anyway that the stainless steel pipe could be blocked / restricted?

The pressure coming from the grouphead seems to be the same as when new.


----------



## dorneyed (Apr 16, 2009)

Glenn,

I have spent most of this evening trying to 'prime' the machine, etc, etc however, still no joy. I have been through the manual and cannot get anything out of the steam arm, not even hot water. A couple of thoughts:

is it possible to have an air block in the steam arm and not the grouphead?

Is there any way of identifying if the valve that must be connected to the 'steam handle' is blocked?

Perhaps it's off of Gaggia for a service?


----------

